# Nitcore dead fried batteries



## SpiralSequence (28/12/16)

Hi guys. I had the strangest thing happen this morning. I was happily charging my LG hg2 batteries in my D2 and when I went to take them out the charger was dead. 

I thought ok at least batteries should be fine but nope. Dead. Dead as a dodo. Put them in my DNA to see if that will charge but alas no luck. 

So dead charger killed my batteries. Not really the best time of the year to be forking out money on new charger and batteries. 

Is there a way to revive them or should I just err on the safe side and chuck them?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (28/12/16)

I have lost two 4 cell nitecore chargers lately, and was informed that there are a few fake nitecore chargers out on the market nowadays. Luckily i have not lost any batteries.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (28/12/16)

What voltage are the batteries sitting at? Check it with a volt meter perhaps.
I'd imagine waaay below what they should be though if it does not power up a mod even.

To be safe I'd probably chuck the batteries and get new ones, along with a new charger. I am not a fan of the Nitecore chargers as they are quite slow ... The newer range is better but you cannot adjust the charging current and such. bleh.

*EDIT:* As for alternative chargers. I personally use an Opus charger which I imported and I love it!
The Hohm base charger seems really great to, otherwise consider those Efest LUC chargers as I have heard they aren't too shabby and are available locally - will be cheaper than a Hohm base to I believe.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (28/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What voltage are the batteries sitting at? Check it with a volt meter perhaps.
> I'd imagine waaay below what they should be though if it does not power up a mod even.
> 
> To be safe I'd probably chuck the batteries and get new ones, along with a new charger. I am not a fan of the Nitecore chargers as they are quite slow ... The newer range is better but you cannot adjust the charging current and such. bleh.


So what chargers are better then?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (28/12/16)

XTAR VC4 is amazing, 1amp charging, fair price, can accomodate 2x26650's or 4x18650's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SpiralSequence (28/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> XTAR VC4 is amazing, 1amp charging, fair price, can accomodate 2x26650's or 4x18650's


So would you recommend the xtar VC2 over the new Nitcore i2?


----------



## foGGyrEader (28/12/16)

Been using this charger for a year now, only problem is it can only charge 2 batteries. The charge rate is 1 amp per battery so charging is quick. 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/omni-dok-battery-charger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So what chargers are better then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Just edited my above post.

I never said the Nitecore chargers were bad, I just dislike the fact that they charge slowly and do not offer many options.
It is pretty much a simple, plug battery in and charge type of charger. My Opus BT-C3100 charger on the other hand has many options and you are able to adjust the charging current per slot.

CHARGE: Charge battery with 200 to 1000 (2000) mA.
DISCHARGE: Discharge battery with 200 to 1000 mA.
DISCHARGE REFRESH: Discharge and charge the battery 3 times.
CHARGE TEST: Charge, discharge and charge the battery, show how much current was discharged.
QUICK TEST: Measure the internal resistance of the battery.
When charging it shows you the time it has spent charging, the mah it has charged into the battery (so you are able to see what the actual mah of the battery is), as well as the voltage which can be used to see how far from a full charge a battery is etc.

Are all these features needed? Not really. Although they are nice to have and useful at times. I recently got some "3000mah Ultrafire" batteries. Turns out they are only 500mah. They came with a torch I purchased.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> XTAR VC4 is amazing, 1amp charging, fair price, can accomodate 2x26650's or 4x18650's


I struggled to find people who have stock locally. Heard great things about these chargers though!

Any idea where one might be able to purchase one from locally?


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> XTAR VC4 is amazing, 1amp charging, fair price, can accomodate 2x26650's or 4x18650's


Where did you get it from @boxerulez ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (28/12/16)

Juicy Joe's has them but out of stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/12/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Juicy Joe's has them but out of stock.


Indeed got them from Juicy Joe's @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I struggled to find people who have stock locally. Heard great things about these chargers though!
> 
> Any idea where one might be able to purchase one from locally?



Hi guys

Good news is that XTAR has just signed up as a supporting International vendor
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/xtar/

They have yet to start posting but I hear they will be looking for resellers in SA 

Just give it some time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi guys. I had the strangest thing happen this morning. I was happily charging my LG hg2 batteries in my D2 and when I went to take them out the charger was dead.
> 
> I thought ok at least batteries should be fine but nope. Dead. Dead as a dodo. Put them in my DNA to see if that will charge but alas no luck.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about this @SpiralSequence 
Try measure the voltage on those batteries - they are probably quite low but maybe another charger will charge them up

I have had on occasion a battery that was quite low - around 2.7V - but after charging them they worked fine.


----------



## SpiralSequence (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about this @SpiralSequence
> Try measure the voltage on those batteries - they are probably quite low but maybe another charger will charge them up
> 
> I have had on occasion a battery that was quite low - around 2.7V - but after charging them they worked fine.


Hi @Silver. Will do. I am going past Juicy Joe's tomorrow to pick up a new charger. Will test them then in the new charger. 

Would be a bum if the batteries is fried. Touching wood!


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi @Silver. Will do. I am going past Juicy Joe's tomorrow to pick up a new charger. Will test them then in the new charger.
> 
> Would be a bum if the batteries is fried. Touching wood!



Holding thumbs for your batts @SpiralSequence 
Just ask them to check the voltage before they/you put them in the charger
If they are very low - like below 2.5V - i would say rather replace them
Just lets get @Gazzacpt to chime in here - Gazza is that correct?


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Holding thumbs for your batts @SpiralSequence
> Just ask them to check the voltage before they/you put them in the charger
> If they are very low - like below 2.5V - i would say rather replace them
> Just lets get @Gazzacpt to chime in here - Gazza is that correct?


Hi, Yar, a working charger will check the conditioning of the batteries. It might be that the charger fried and the batteries discharged through the charger, worst case is the batteries are drained beyond recovery. If they vented you would have known about it. 

Tl,dr

I would pop them into a working charger and see what happens. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (29/12/16)

Ok so went and bought a new charger today and see if I can save my hg2's. They were sitting at 2.17 volts when I popped them in. Is that too low? 

They are charging for the moment and I am watching them closely and checking if they do get hot. 

Would it be better to just get rid of them?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/12/16)

If they are charging, then i assume they will be fine for future use.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/12/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Ok so went and bought a new charger today and see if I can save my hg2's. They were sitting at 2.17 volts when I popped them in. Is that too low?
> 
> They are charging for the moment and I am watching them closely and checking if they do get hot.
> 
> Would it be better to just get rid of them?


They'll be fine you might have shaved a month or 2 of their lifespan but they'll work. I've recovered batts from a lower voltage than that and they going ok.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## SpiralSequence (29/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> They'll be fine you might have shaved a month or 2 of their lifespan but they'll work. I've recovered batts from a lower voltage than that and they going ok.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Phew ok cool. Would have been a bummer to lose 2 semi new batteries.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/12/16)

What charger did u buy?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiralSequence (29/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> What charger did u buy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I got the Xtar VC2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/16)

Great to hear @SpiralSequence 
Thanks for letting us know what happened

And let us know how they go when they are fully charged and youve vaped on them


----------

